# hematospermia



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

What a pain..., actually there is no pain.
I saw a urologist 2 years ago,PSA test, prostate exam, no issues, it will heal, and it did.
It appears in a small way now and then.
But the last two ejaculations it was a bloodbath.
My wife is funny, "looks like your having your period again."

It is hard be a 5x year old.

I'm headed back to the urologist soon.

Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Sandie (Mar 31, 2015)

I dated a guy who had that once.

He liked to shoot on me and I liked it too.

Until he came blood all over me.

After that I developed a phobia about it.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

antechomai said:


> What a pain..., actually there is no pain.
> I saw a urologist 2 years ago,PSA test, prostate exam, no issues, it will heal, and it did.
> It appears in a small way now and then.
> But the last two ejaculations it was a bloodbath.
> ...


About 10 years ago I had about 3 weeks of this. No pain, no other issues. Doctor never found any reason and luckily its never returned.


----------

